# The Killing - Deutscher Trailer zur Serie des Breaking Bad-Senders AMC



## FlorianStangl (21. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Killing - Deutscher Trailer zur Serie des Breaking Bad-Senders AMC* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Killing - Deutscher Trailer zur Serie des Breaking Bad-Senders AMC


----------



## Gast1669461003 (21. August 2014)

Habe gestern die letzte Episode der vierten und letzten Staffel gesehen. Die erste Staffel ist hervorragend. Zumindest ist der Staffelstart wunderbar gelungen. Über den Verlauf werfen die Autoren leider viele Red Herrings ein und das Staffelfinale ist enttäuschend - die zweite Staffel eine unnötige Verlängerung. Staffel 3 und 4 sind dann nur noch "okay" und gehen nicht annähernd so unter die Haut wie noch die erste Staffel. Die ist es auf jeden Fall wert. Kann die Serie empfehlen, hat aber leider ihre Macken.


----------

